# اسئلة فى تصميم القواعد المسلحة من مذكرات م/ياسر الليثى ارجو الافادة



## m_sweedy (21 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


الفترة الماضية اطلعت على مذكرة م/ياسر الليثى - بارك الله فيه وجزاه خيرا وجعل كل اعماله فى ميزان حسناته ان شاء الله - الخاصة بتصميم الاساسات والقواعد المسلحة ولى بعض الاستفسارات والاسئلة التى اتمنى ان اجد اجابة عليها

اولا:- فى جميع انواع الاساسات السطحية استخدم م/ياسر ال P[SUB]working[/SUB] فى الحصول على ابعاد القاعدة واستخدم ال P[SUB]ultimat[/SUB] فى حساب ال Actual Normal Stress فما الغرض والفائدة من ذلك؟؟ اى لماذا لم يستخدم فى الحل واحدة منهما فقط؟؟ 









ثانيا:- استخدم م/ياسر دائما q[SUB]all[/SUB] ولم يستخدم q[SUB]net[/SUB] فهل هناك حالات نستخدم فيها ال q[SUB]net[/SUB] ام اننا نستخدم ال q[SUB]all[/SUB] فقط؟؟





ثالثا:- هاتين المعادلتين تستخدم الاولى لحساب allowable shear stress والثانية لحساب allowable punching shear stress فهل تختلف هاتين الصيغتين باختلاف النظام المستخدم فى الوحدات من N, mm, KN الى t, Kg, cm؟؟ لانه يوجد مثال محلول قمت بحله بنظام وحدات t, Kg, cm فاعطانى القطاع UNSAFE في حين انه محلول فى المذكرة بنظام N, mm, KN والقطاع SAFE فهل هناك اختلاف فى القيم المذكورة خارج الجذر التربيعى؟؟









والف شكر مسبقا لكل من يهتم بالاجابة والرد والتوضيح​


----------



## m_sweedy (22 مايو 2012)

للرفع​


----------



## Elmohandes882010 (22 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للسوال الاول الخاص بhاستخدام ال pw لان ال Bearing Capacity محسوبة working بمعنى القيمة التى تاتى لك فى تقرير التربة جاية working 
السوال الثانى حقيقة لم افتح مذكرات المهندس الليثى للاجابة عنه بس اللى اعرفة ان القيمة التى استخدمها هى qnet
السوال الثالث طالما كاتب الوحدة امام المعادلة يجب الالتزام بهذة الوحده مثل حساب الEc للخرسانة
اما المعادلة الاولى فتاكد منها من كتاب الدكتور شاكر البحيرى صفحة 228 لان المعامل 0.316 مش 0.16
 مع خالص تحياتى ,,,,,,


----------



## Elmohandes882010 (22 مايو 2012)

فى السوال الاول اخد فى الاعتبار Pu.l لان المتوقع ان شغلة يكون التصميم للقطاع بال ultimate limit state والا كان اخذ ال q all وصمم working


----------



## ahmede4444 (22 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز ولو كنا نتمنا تفصيل اكثر عن الموضوع


----------



## m_sweedy (22 مايو 2012)

Elmohandes882010 قال:


> السوال الثانى حقيقة لم افتح مذكرات المهندس الليثى للاجابة عنه بس اللى اعرفة ان القيمة التى استخدمها هى qnet



فى كل الامثلة م/ياسر استخدم q all ولم يستخدم q net مطلقا



Elmohandes882010 قال:


> السوال الثالث طالما كاتب الوحدة امام المعادلة يجب الالتزام بهذة الوحده مثل حساب الEc للخرسانة



انا سؤالى هو لو هاغير الوحدات المعادلات هتختلف ولا هتفضل زى ما هيا؟؟؟؟



Elmohandes882010 قال:


> اما المعادلة الاولى فتاكد منها من كتاب الدكتور شاكر البحيرى صفحة 228 لان المعامل 0.316 مش 0.16
> مع خالص تحياتى ,,,,,,



لأ حضرتك بالنسبة ل check of shear stress المعادلة كده صحيحة من مذكرة م/ياسر​


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 مايو 2012)

m-sweedy قال:


> فى كل الامثلة م/ياسر استخدم q all ولم يستخدم q net مطلقا​


يمكن الرجوع الى الرابطيين التاليين لمراجعة الفرق بين اجهاد التربه الصافى واجهاد التربه الكلى ومتى يتم استخدام كل منهم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t206351-2.html#post1978266
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/263748-gross-and-net-soil-pressure


> ثالثا:- هاتين المعادلتين تستخدم الاولى لحساب allowable shear stress والثانية لحساب allowable punching shear stress فهل تختلف هاتين الصيغتين باختلاف النظام المستخدم فى الوحدات من N, mm, KN الى t, Kg, cm؟؟ لانه يوجد مثال محلول قمت بحله بنظام وحدات t, Kg, cm فاعطانى القطاع UNSAFE في حين انه محلول فى المذكرة بنظام N, mm, KN والقطاع SAFE فهل هناك اختلاف فى القيم المذكورة خارج الجذر التربيعى؟؟​


المعادلات المذكوره صحيحه سواء لحساب اجهادات القص أو اجهادات الثقب وسوف تعطى نفس النتائج فى حالة تغير الوحدات وأكيد هناك خطأ فى التطبيق على المثال الذى ذكرته يمكنك تنزيل المثال للمراجعه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## m_sweedy (23 مايو 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> يمكن الرجوع الى الرابطيين التاليين لمراجعة الفرق بين اجهاد التربه الصافى واجهاد التربه الكلى ومتى يتم استخدام كل منهم
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t206351-2.html#post1978266
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/263748-gross-and-net-soil-pressure
> 
> ...


الف شكر م/اسامة على المتابعة والرد

جارى الاطلاع على الروابط وساقوم بعمل check shear , punching وتغيير الوحدات ومراجعة هاتين الخطوتين مرة اخرى وساعود اليك بالنتائج مرة اخرى ان شاء الله​


----------



## m_sweedy (25 مايو 2012)

م/اسامة بعد مراجعة الموضوعين وجدت الاتى وارجو التصحيح ان كنت مخطئا

ان الاجهاد الكلى للتربة عند منسوب التاسيس gross soil pressure هو الناتج من (الحمل على العمود + وزن عمود التربة فوق القاعدة المسلحة + وزن الخرسانة المسلحة والعادية للقواعد)

وان الاجهاد الصافى net soil pressure هو الناتج من (الحمل على العمود فقط) لان وزن عمود التربة + وزن الخرسانة المسلحة له رد فعل من التربة عند منسوب التاسيس مساو له فى المقدار ومضاد له فى الاتجاه فيلاشى كل منهما الاخر الحالة الثانية فى كتاب د/مشهور غنيم

اذا لماذ يتم التصميم على net soil pressure وهى المذكورة فى تقرير التربة اذا كان من الضرورى اخذ حساب وزن عمود التربة فوق الاساسات وهى حالة ال gross فى التصميم؟؟؟؟



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ المهندس الصامت
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عند تصميم الاساسات للاسف يهمل كثير من الزملاء موضوع الردم أعلى الاساس نفسه
> ...



ما فهمته انه اذا كان لدينا الحمل الكلى نستخدم ال gross واذا كان لدينا حمل العمود فقط نستخدم ال net فهل ما فهمته صحيحا؟؟؟

والوزن الكلى هذا لتصميم اللبشة فما الوضع اذا كنا نصمم قواعد منفصلة؟؟

والف شكر لاهتمامك وردك


----------



## m_sweedy (25 مايو 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> ثالثا:- هاتين المعادلتين تستخدم الاولى لحساب allowable shear stress والثانية لحساب allowable punching shear stress فهل تختلف هاتين الصيغتين باختلاف النظام المستخدم فى الوحدات من N, mm, KN الى t, Kg, cm؟؟ لانه يوجد مثال محلول قمت بحله بنظام وحدات t, Kg, cm فاعطانى القطاع UNSAFE في حين انه محلول فى المذكرة بنظام N, mm, KN والقطاع SAFE فهل هناك اختلاف فى القيم المذكورة خارج الجذر التربيعى؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...




م/اسامة لقد قمت بالحل مرة اخرى وعند استخدام F[SUB]cu [/SUB]= 250 kg/cm[SUP]2 [/SUP]بدلا من 25 N/mm[SUP]2[/SUP] تعطى نتيجة مختلفة تماما ولقد وجدت فى الكود المصرى القديم الذى يتخدم وحدات الكيلوجرام والسنتيمتر ان الرقم الموجود فى المعادلة 0.16 موجود بدلا منه 0.75


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 مايو 2012)

m_sweedy; قال:


> م/اسامة بعد مراجعة الموضوعين وجدت الاتىوارجو التصحيح ان كنت مخطئا
> ان الاجهاد الكلى للتربة عند منسوب التاسيس gross soil pressure هو الناتج من (الحمل على العمود + وزن عمود التربة فوق القاعدة المسلحة + وزن الخرسانة المسلحة والعادية للقواعد)
> وان الاجهاد الصافى net soil pressure هو الناتج من (الحمل على العمود فقط) لان وزن عمود التربة + وزن الخرسانة المسلحة له رد فعل من التربة عند منسوب التاسيس مساو له فى المقدار ومضاد له فى الاتجاه فيلاشى كل منهما الاخر الحالة الثانية فى كتاب د/مشهور غنيم
> اذا لماذ يتم التصميم على net soil pressure وهى المذكورة فى تقرير التربة اذا كان من الضرورى اخذ حساب وزن عمود التربة فوق الاساسات وهى حالة ال gross فى التصميم؟؟؟؟
> ...


موضوع اجهاد التربه ببساطه هو أن معمل تحليل التربه يقوم بأخذ عينات التربه من الموقع أو يقوم بعمل اختبارات تحميل التربه بالموقع مثل اختبار ال plate bearing test ويحدد من دراساته وتحاليله سواء المعمليه أوالحقليه الاجهاد الاضافى الذى تتحمله التربه بدون حدوث مشاكل للمبنى وهذا الاجهاد هو الذى يذكر فى تقرير التربه وهو الذى يسمى اجهاد التربه الصافى (net bearing capacity ) وبالتدقيق أكثر لمفهوم الكلام السابق مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن معمل تحليل التربه ليس له علاقه بالتصميم للمبنى ولايعرف اذا كنا سوف نصمم مبنى من الخرسانه أو من الخشب أو من أى مواد اخرى 
واذا دققنا أكثر للمفهوم السابق لتحمل التربه أن التربه عند منسوب التأسيس وليكن 1.50م تتحمل اجهاد اضافى (وهو المذكور فى تقرير التربه) بالاضافه الى اجهاد اضافى ناتج من الوزن الذاتى للتربه نفسها اعلى منسوب التأسيس وهذا الوزن هنا يساوى = كثافة التربه مضروب فى الارتفاع 1.50م وهنا بالطبع سوف تكون قيمة اجهاد التربه فى هذه الحاله أكبر من قيمته المذكوره فى تقرير التربه وهنا نحن نتحدث عن اجهاد التربه الكلى (gross bearing capacity 
اذن اجهاد التربه الكلى هو = اجهاد التربه الصافى + وزن عمود التربه حتى منسوب التأسيس 
معنى ذلك لو قمنا بالحقر لمنسوب التأسيس بارتفاع حفر = 1.5 م ثم تم صب القاعده العاديه والمسلحه ورقبة العمود ثم قمنا بالردم مره ثانيه حتى منسوب الارض الطبيعيه ؟؟؟
ماذا حدث وتغيرللتربه فى المثال السابق بالنسبه للاحمال الاضافيه التى وقعت عليها ؟؟؟
سوف نجد أننا قمنا بازالة حجم من التربه يساوى حجم القاعده العاديه والمسلحه ورقبة العمود واستبدلناه بخرسانه عاديه ومسلحه اى يمكن أن نقول أن الحمل الاضافى الذى وقع على التربه هو فقط فرق كثافة خرسانة القاعده العاديه والمسلحه ورقبة العمود عن كثافة التربه وهذا الفرق فى الوزن يكون فى حدود 1.10 الى 1.15 لذلك يمكن ايجاد مسطح القاعده بعد ضرب حمل العمود فى النسبه السابقه مقسوما على اجهاد التربه الصافى وهذا ما سوف تجده فى معظم الكتب 
ارجو أن تكون الصوره قد وضحت 
أما اذا كنا نقوم بعمل بدروم (قبو) فماذا يحدث وكيف تتم الحسابات ؟؟ ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال 
تسائل اخر اذا كنا سوف نقوم بالردم على الاساسات حتى منسوب أعلى من منسوب الارض الطبيعيه (الصفر المعمارى) كيف يمكن معالجة ذلك فى الحسابات الانشائيه ؟؟؟ ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## احمد سكولز (26 مايو 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> موضوع اجهاد التربه ببساطه هو أن معمل تحليل التربه يقوم بأخذ عينات التربه من الموقع أو يقوم بعمل اختبارات تحميل التربه بالموقع مثل اختبار ال plate bearing test ويحدد من دراساته وتحاليله سواء المعمليه أوالحقليه الاجهاد الاضافى الذى تتحمله التربه بدون حدوث مشاكل للمبنى وهذا الاجهاد هو الذى يذكر فى تقرير التربه وهو الذى يسمى اجهاد التربه الصافى (net bearing capacity ) وبالتدقيق أكثر لمفهوم الكلام السابق مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن معمل تحليل التربه ليس له علاقه بالتصميم للمبنى ولايعرف اذا كنا سوف نصمم مبنى من الخرسانه أو من الخشب أو من أى مواد اخرى
> واذا دققنا أكثر للمفهوم السابق لتحمل التربه أن التربه عند منسوب التأسيس وليكن 1.50م تتحمل اجهاد اضافى (وهو المذكور فى تقرير التربه) بالاضافه الى اجهاد اضافى ناتج من الوزن الذاتى للتربه نفسها اعلى منسوب التأسيس وهذا الوزن هنا يساوى = كثافة التربه مضروب فى الارتفاع 1.50م وهنا بالطبع سوف تكون قيمة اجهاد التربه فى هذه الحاله أكبر من قيمته المذكوره فى تقرير التربه وهنا نحن نتحدث عن اجهاد التربه الكلى (gross bearing capacity
> اذن اجهاد التربه الكلى هو = اجهاد التربه الصافى + وزن عمود التربه حتى منسوب التأسيس
> معنى ذلك لو قمنا بالحقر لمنسوب التأسيس بارتفاع حفر = 1.5 م ثم تم صب القاعده العاديه والمسلحه ورقبة العمود ثم قمنا بالردم مره ثانيه حتى منسوب الارض الطبيعيه ؟؟؟
> ...



تحياتى لحضرتك على الشرح الوافى .. يتم اضافة وزن عمود التربة ايضا فوق سطح الارض الطبيعى وايضا حمل العمود مقسوما على قدرة التحمل الصافية كما فعلنا فى حالة الردم فوق الاساسات والله اعلم وننتظر منك الاجابة الوافية قريبا


----------



## m_sweedy (26 مايو 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ارجو أن تكون الصوره قد وضحت
> أما اذا كنا نقوم بعمل بدروم (قبو) فماذا يحدث وكيف تتم الحسابات ؟؟ ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال
> تسائل اخر اذا كنا سوف نقوم بالردم على الاساسات حتى منسوب أعلى من منسوب الارض الطبيعيه (الصفر المعمارى) كيف يمكن معالجة ذلك فى الحسابات الانشائيه ؟؟؟ ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال
> تقبل تحياتى



الف شكر م/اسامة الصورة وضحت لكن لى سؤال الحمل المستخدم هو Working ولا Ultiamte

اما سؤالك فى حالة البدروم اعتقد انه سيتم حساب الوزن الكلى للقواعد الخرسانة (عادية ومسلحة) ووزن الردم لمنسوب قصية الردم فقط او منسوب ارضية البدروم والتغاضى عن باقى الارتفاع من منسوب ارضية البدروم الى منسوب الارض الطبيعية على سبيل المثال لو حفرنا للبدروم 3.5 م ثم قمنا بصب وردم 1.5 م سنحسب وزن الترب ل 1.5 م فقط لان الباقى فراغ لن يتم ردمه وفى هذه الحالة طالما حسبنا الحمل الكلى وادخلنا وزن التربة اعتقد اننا سنستخدم q gross ومنتظر الاجابة الصحيحة

اما السؤال الثانى اعتقد ان الاجابة كما قال احمد سكولز اننا سنضيف الوزن الاضافى فوق منسوب الصفر

وشكرا لمتابعتك واهتمامك الدائم


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 مايو 2012)

أحمد سكولز قال:


> تحياتى لحضرتك على الشرح الوافى .. يتم اضافة وزن عمود التربة ايضا فوق سطح الارض الطبيعى وايضا حمل العمود مقسوما على قدرة التحمل الصافية كما فعلنا فى حالة الردم فوق الاساسات والله اعلم وننتظر منك الاجابة الوافية قريبا​





m_sweedy قال:


> ​الف شكر م/اسامة الصورة وضحت لكن لى سؤال الحمل المستخدم هو Working ولا Ultiamte
> اما سؤالك فى حالة البدروم اعتقد انه سيتم حساب الوزن الكلى للقواعد الخرسانة (عادية ومسلحة) ووزن الردم لمنسوب قصية الردم فقط او منسوب ارضية البدروم والتغاضى عن باقى الارتفاع من منسوب ارضية البدروم الى منسوب الارض الطبيعية على سبيل المثال لو حفرنا للبدروم 3.5 م ثم قمنا بصب وردم 1.5 م سنحسب وزن الترب ل 1.5 م فقط لان الباقى فراغ لن يتم ردمه وفى هذه الحالة طالما حسبنا الحمل الكلى وادخلنا وزن التربة اعتقد اننا سنستخدم q gross ومنتظر الاجابة الصحيحة
> اما السؤال الثانى اعتقد ان الاجابة كما قال احمد سكولز اننا سنضيف الوزن الاضافى فوق منسوب الصفر
> ​وشكرا لمتابعتك واهتمامك الدائم​


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبه الى اجهاد التربه الصافى(net bearing capacity) الذى يأتى من مختبر التربه والمذكور فى تقرير التربه فهو الاجهاد التشغيلى الاضافى (working stress) الذى تتحمله التربه بأمان وكما تعلم أنه بالنسبه لاستنتاجات قيمة اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن فى معمل تقرير التربه يعتمد على قوانيين ترزاجى أو مايرهوف وهذه القوانيين قديمه جدا منذ قرون لم يكن فيها ولم يعرف أثنائها طريقة التصميم بالطريقه الحديه (ultimate limit state) وانما كان السائد فى التصميم هو طريقة الحمل التشغيلى (working stress) وعليه فأنه عند تصميم الاساسات حاليا فأننا أمام حمل عمود محسوب بطريقة(ultimate limit state) واجهاد تربه محسوب بطريقة (working stress) فماذا نفعل ؟؟ هناك حليين الاول تحويل حمل العمود الى حمل تشغيلى وذلك بقسمة حمل العمود على 1.50 أو اذا كنا نعمل على أحد البرامج الانشائيه مثل الساب أو الايتابس نجعل حالة التحميل تشغيليه (working) وذلك للحصول على أحمال الاعمده (working) 
الحل الاخر هو بقاء حمل العمود (ultimate) ثم نقوم بضرب اجهاد التربه المذكور فى تقرير التربه فى 1.50 وهو نفس المعامل الذى الذى يتم تحويل حمل العمود من حمل (ultimate) الى حمل (working)
بالنسبه للحالات الثلاث لتصميم وايجاد مسطح القواعد اولا ثم سمك وتسليح القاعده فى كالاتى:-
1- الحاله الاولى يتم الحفر الى منسوب التأسيس وتنفيذ القاعده العاديه والمسلحه ورقبة العمود ثم الردم الى نفس المنسوب قبل الحفر وفى الغالب يكون هو منسوب الصفر المعمارى 
هنا وكما شرحت سابقا الذى يتغير ويضاف كأوزان وأحمال اضافيه على التربه هو فرق الكثافه بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه وكثافة التربه وفى الغالب يكون هذا الفرق كحمل ووزن اضافى على التربه بين 10 الى 15 % من حمل العمود لذلك نقوم بضرب هذه القيمه فى حمل العمود وذلك للحصول على مسطح القاعده (والمفروض التحقق من هذه النسبه بعد حساب أبعاد القاعده العاديه والمسلحه ) وذلك بحساب وزن القاعده العاديه والمسلحه بالنسبه الى حمل العمود
2- فى حالة كان الردم أعلى من منسوب الارض الطبيه وكما ذكر الاخ المهندس أحمد سكولز فنعتبر هذا الردم أعلى من منسوب الصفر وكأنه حمل ميت (dead load) يضاف الى حمل العمود ولكننا لانعرف قيمة هذا الحمل لانه يعتمد فى حساباته على مسطح القاعده والتى لم نعرفها بعد لذلك نفرضه كنسبه من حمل العمود وليكن 20 الى 25 % من حمل العمود (والمفروض التحقق من هذه النسبه بعد حساب أبعاد القاعده العاديه والمسلحه ) حتى يكون التصميم امن واقتصادى 
3- فى حالة وجود بدروم وليكن كما ذكر الاخ المهندس m_sweedy ارتفاع الحفر = 3.50 م فأننا نتعامل هنا مع ال gross bearing capacity والتى = اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن (المذكور فى تقرير التربه ) + كثافة التربه مضروبا فى ارتفاع الحفر (3.50 م) على أن يتم فى هذه الحاله اضافة كل الاوزان الاضافيه مثل وزن القاعده العاديه ووزن القاعده المسلحه والردم أعلى القاعده وأى أحمال أخرى ويمكن أن نفرض هذه الاحمال كنسبه من حمل العمود كما فى الحالات السابقه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## m_sweedy (27 مايو 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه الى اجهاد التربه الصافى(net bearing capacity) الذى يأتى من مختبر التربه والمذكور فى تقرير التربه فهو الاجهاد التشغيلى الاضافى (working stress) الذى تتحمله التربه بأمان وكما تعلم أنه بالنسبه لاستنتاجات قيمة اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن فى معمل تقرير التربه يعتمد على قوانيين ترزاجى أو مايرهوف وهذه القوانيين قديمه جدا منذ قرون لم يكن فيها ولم يعرف أثنائها طريقة التصميم بالطريقه الحديه (ultimate limit state) وانما كان السائد فى التصميم هو طريقة الحمل التشغيلى (working stress) وعليه فأنه عند تصميم الاساسات حاليا فأننا أمام حمل عمود محسوب بطريقة(ultimate limit state) واجهاد تربه محسوب بطريقة (working stress) فماذا نفعل ؟؟ هناك حليين الاول تحويل حمل العمود الى حمل تشغيلى وذلك بقسمة حمل العمود على 1.50 أو اذا كنا نعمل على أحد البرامج الانشائيه مثل الساب أو الايتابس نجعل حالة التحميل تشغيليه (working) وذلك للحصول على أحمال الاعمده (working)
> الحل الاخر هو بقاء حمل العمود (ultimate) ثم نقوم بضرب اجهاد التربه المذكور فى تقرير التربه فى 1.50 وهو نفس المعامل الذى الذى يتم تحويل حمل العمود من حمل (ultimate) الى حمل (working)



الف شكر م/اسامة كده وضحت الطريقة لكن فى ورق م/ الليثى استخدم الحمل working لحساب ابعاد القواعد ثم استخدم الحمل ultimate فى نفس المثال لحساب ال Actual Normal Stress فهل هذا صحيح؟؟؟؟

​


أسامه نواره قال:


> 1- الحاله الاولى يتم الحفر الى منسوب التأسيس وتنفيذ القاعده العاديه والمسلحه ورقبة العمود ثم الردم الى نفس المنسوب قبل الحفر وفى الغالب يكون هو منسوب الصفر المعمارى
> هنا وكما شرحت سابقا الذى يتغير ويضاف كأوزان وأحمال اضافيه على التربه هو فرق الكثافه بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه وكثافة التربه وفى الغالب يكون هذا الفرق كحمل ووزن اضافى على التربه بين 10 الى 15 % من حمل العمود لذلك نقوم بضرب هذه القيمه فى حمل العمود وذلك للحصول على مسطح القاعده (والمفروض التحقق من هذه النسبه بعد حساب أبعاد القاعده العاديه والمسلحه ) وذلك بحساب وزن القاعده العاديه والمسلحه بالنسبه الى حمل العمود



يعنى احسب الفرق بين وزن الخرسانة الجديدة ووزن التربة المزال يكون فى حدود 10-15 % او اقل 

فهل من الممكن ان تكون اكبر وما الحل وقتها بعد ان قمنا بصب الخرسانة المسلحة والعادية​


أسامه نواره قال:


> 2- فى حالة كان الردم أعلى من منسوب الارض الطبيه وكما ذكر الاخ المهندس أحمد سكولز فنعتبر هذا الردم أعلى من منسوب الصفر وكأنه حمل ميت (dead load) يضاف الى حمل العمود ولكننا لانعرف قيمة هذا الحمل لانه يعتمد فى حساباته على مسطح القاعده والتى لم نعرفها بعد لذلك نفرضه كنسبه من حمل العمود وليكن 20 الى 25 % من حمل العمود (والمفروض التحقق من هذه النسبه بعد حساب أبعاد القاعده العاديه والمسلحه ) حتى يكون التصميم امن واقتصادى



النسبة دى 20-25% الاجمالى ولا زيادة عن ال 10% الاساسية​



أسامه نواره قال:


> 3- فى حالة وجود بدروم وليكن كما ذكر الاخ المهندس m_sweedy ارتفاع الحفر = 3.50 م فأننا نتعامل هنا مع ال gross bearing capacity والتى = اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن (المذكور فى تقرير التربه ) + كثافة التربه مضروبا فى ارتفاع الحفر (3.50 م) على أن يتم فى هذه الحاله اضافة كل الاوزان الاضافيه مثل وزن القاعده العاديه ووزن القاعده المسلحه والردم أعلى القاعده وأى أحمال أخرى ويمكن أن نفرض هذه الاحمال كنسبه من حمل العمود كما فى الحالات السابقه
> تقبل تحياتى



بنحسب كثافة التربة بارتفاع 3.5م بالرغم من ان 2م مثلا ارتفاع فراغ مفيش فيه ردم؟؟؟؟؟

يعنى الاجهاد المحسوب هيبقى اكبر بكتيييير من الاجهاد الحقيقى الواقع على منسوب التاسيس يعنى more save

​تقبل تحياتى م/اسامة والف شكر على التفاعل مع الموضوع​


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 مايو 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> الف شكر م/اسامة كده وضحت الطريقة لكن فى ورق م/ الليثى استخدم الحمل working لحساب ابعاد القواعد ثم استخدم الحمل ultimate فى نفس المثال لحساب ال Actual Normal Stress فهل هذا صحيح؟؟؟؟​


​الكلام السابق صحيح
[QUOTE=m_sweedy]
يعنى احسب الفرق بين وزن الخرسانة الجديدة ووزن التربة المزال يكون فى حدود 10-15 % او اقل 
فهل من الممكن ان تكون اكبر وما الحل وقتها بعد ان قمنا بصب الخرسانة المسلحة والعادية​
[/QUOTE]
يمكن أن تتفاوت النسب السابقه حسب قيمة اجهاد التربه ففى القيم العاليه لاجهاد التربه سوف تقل النسب السابقه والعكس كذلك أيضا 
أما الكلام عن أنه اذا تم صب الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه للقواعد وكانت النسب المذكوره غير دقيق فالطبع نحن فى مرحلة التصميم ويجب التحقق دائما من التصميم قبل اعتماد اللوحات بصوره نهائيه للبدء فى التنفيذ
[QUOTE=m_sweedy]
النسبة دى 20-25% الاجمالى ولا زيادة عن ال 10% الاساسية​
[/QUOTE]
ليس هناك نسبه أساسيه ونسبه فرعيه اضرب فى أى نسبه تحلو لك 
المهم هو التحقق من اجهادات التربه الفعليه بعد تصميم القاعده والحصول على أبعادها فيجب فقط الايزيد الاجهاد الفعلى أسفل القاعده سواء الاجهاد الكلى (gross bearing capacity) أو اجهاد التربه الصافى (net bearing capacity ) عن القيم المذكوره فى تقرير التربه 
[QUOTE=m_sweedy]
بنحسب كثافة التربة بارتفاع 3.5م بالرغم من ان 2م مثلا ارتفاع فراغ مفيش فيه ردم؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى الاجهاد المحسوب هيبقى اكبر بكتيييير من الاجهاد الحقيقى الواقع على منسوب التاسيس يعنى more save​
[/QUOTE]
بالطبع يتم حساب اجهاد التربه الكلى عند منسوب التأسيس ومنسوب التأسيس عند 3.50 م أى تم ازالة تربه وردم بارتفاع 3.50 م 
اذن اجهاد التربه الكلى = اجهاد التربه الصافى + كثافة التربه مضروبا فى 3.50م 
وهذه الطريقه هى احدى الطرق لتحسين اجهاد التربه وذلك فى الاماكن التى يكون فيها اجهاد التربه ضعيف فينصح فى هذه الحاله بعمل دور أو دوريين بدروم (قبو) تحت الارض 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## m_sweedy (28 مايو 2012)

الف شكر م/ اسامة على المتابعة وكده النقط دى كمان وضحت وفهمتها


بالنسبة لمعادلات check shear & punching انا قمت بالحل مرة اخرى وعند استخدام F[SUB]cu [/SUB]= 250 kg/cm[SUP]2 [/SUP]بدلا من 25 N/mm[SUP]2[/SUP] تعطى نتيجة مختلفة تماما ولقد وجدت فى الكود المصرى القديم الذى يستخدم وحدات الكيلوجرام والسنتيمتر ان الرقم الموجود فى المعادلة ال shear مثلا هو 0.75 بدل 0.16

فما هى المعادلات الصحيحة اذا استخدمت نظام وحدات الكيلوجرام والسنتيمتر

​


​
​


​


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 مايو 2012)

اذا افترضنا أن 1.00 كجم = 9.81 نيوتن = تقريبا 10 نيوتن كما فى الكود المصرى 
فأن الاجهاد 1.00 نيوتن\مم2  = 10.00 كجم \ سم2
لذلك فى كل المعادلات السابقه المذكوره لانها بوحدات ال نيوتن\مم2 لذلك باستبدالها بوحدات كجم \ سم2 يجب ضربها فى 10 
وبما أن كل قيم اجهاد الخرسانه فى المعادلات السابقه تكون أس 0.50 اى تحت الجذر لذلك يمكن ضرب القيمه مباشرة فى جذر 10 أى فى 3.16 للتحويل من نيوتن\مم2 الى كجم \ سم2
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## m_sweedy (29 مايو 2012)

الف الف الف شكر م/اسامة

والله الموضوع ده انا استفدت منه اكتر من اللى كنت عاوزه بكتييير

جزاك الله خيرا

وتقبل تحياتى​


----------



## esraa1 (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا ع المجهووووووووود


----------



## esraa1 (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## sherif nassar (20 أغسطس 2012)

لو سمحتم ممكن حد يرفعلنا شروحات مهندس ياسر فى الاساسات ....ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mohamed laith (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------

